# '08 Patriots vs '72 Dolphins



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So if New england wins next week......who was better????

Here is one thing to look at.......The '72 team benefited from one of the easiest schedules in NFL history.

Just understand that with a game left to play, the Patriots are nothing if not tested, as their regular season included victories over six playoff teams - the Colts, Cowboys, Chargers, Steelers, Giants and Redskins.

Now, go back and check the '72 Dolphins. Their regular season included only two games against teams that finished better than .500 - the Vikings and the Giants, who were both 8-6 that year. The combined won-loss record of their opponents was 43-86-3. In other words their average opponent had a winning percentage of .333.

This New England team would hammer the 72 Dolphins.

Of course it is difficult to compare teams that existed 35 years apart......the rules have changed and players are much bigger now.....the Dolphin's offensive line averaged 253 pounds.....New England's defensive line averages over 50 pounds heavier.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i have been a dolphins fan my whole life the dolphins played pretty much the whole season with there back up quaterback would the patriots make it to the superbowl with there back up probly not..the dolphins in 72 had 2 people over 1000 yards ruching and the back up running back almost had 1000 ruching yards the patriots combinedf had like 1800 rushing yards thats with 2 backs splitting carries and i think they had like four at the most games with over 100 yards rushing at 16 games thats only like 115 yards a game thats nothing the dolphins dominated running the ball they averaged 172 yards agame and they had 196 yards in there superbowl win i dont think the patriots aging d could handle that


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Now, go back and check the '72 Dolphins. Their regular season included only two games against teams that finished better than .500 - the Vikings and the Giants, who were both 8-6 that year. The combined won-loss record of their opponents was 43-86-3. In other words their average opponent had a winning percentage of .333.


Wow I didn't know how weak their schedule was. Someone should enlighten the obnoxious Mercury Morris. I'm patiently waiting for his second 15 minutes to expire.

And yes, you really can't compare eras in sports...especially football. The 2008 Dolphins would beat the 1972 Dolphins by 80, and there would be major injuries.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

nytrapper16 said:


> i have been a dolphins fan my whole life the dolphins played pretty much the whole season with there back up quaterback would the patriots make it to the superbowl with there back up probly not..the dolphins in 72 had 2 people over 1000 yards ruching and the back up running back almost had 1000 ruching yards the patriots combinedf had like 1800 rushing yards thats with 2 backs splitting carries and i think they had like four at the most games with over 100 yards rushing at 16 games thats only like 115 yards a game thats nothing the dolphins dominated running the ball they averaged 172 yards agame and they had 196 yards in there superbowl win i dont think the patriots aging d could handle that


They should have had good stats.....they really played a very weak schedule.And I would take Earl Morrell as a backup any day.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Pats in a landslide!!! your telling me those d-backs could match the size and speed of the pats wideouts! notta chance in hell!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You know what side of the fence I am on but hey the Patriots have one more game to go! Come on lets focus! 

And don't forget our camera men are much better than the 72 dolphins camera men!! :lol:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> And don't forget our camera men are much better than the 72 dolphins camera men!! :lol:


Now that's funny, I don't care who ya are! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> And don't forget our camera men are much better than the 72 dolphins camera men!! :lol:


I disagree.....they never got caught.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Mercury Morris can say what he wants, but if the Patriots win they will be the new king of the hill.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

nytrapper16 said:


> i have been a dolphins fan my whole life the dolphins played pretty much the whole season with there back up quaterback would the patriots make it to the superbowl with there back up probly not..the dolphins in 72 had 2 people over 1000 yards ruching and the back up running back almost had 1000 ruching yards the patriots combinedf had like 1800 rushing yards thats with 2 backs splitting carries and i think they had like four at the most games with over 100 yards rushing at 16 games thats only like 115 yards a game thats nothing the dolphins dominated running the ball they averaged 172 yards agame and they had 196 yards in there superbowl win i dont think the patriots aging d could handle that


ruching? oke:


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

o rushing my bad


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I can't wait for the Patriots to win so those idiots from the 72 fish team can cry in their champaigne! Everbody who posted above that you can't compare the teams is correct. The teams today are comprised of much better athletes and much better equipment. Many of todays NFL teams would crush the 72 team.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Take nothing away from those fish, they did what no one else had until this year. The Pats just need to close the deal or what a huge disappointment, they have all the pressure.

The Pats today would crush the phins unless they had lots of turnovers and the phins could run like they did. Both not likely.


----------

